# If you could go anywhere in the world...



## Cat Dancer (Jul 17, 2008)

where would you go?

I have about four places.

Greece. I don't know why. The pictures just look so appealing. Blue water, blue skies, cute little buildings scattered around. 

Prince Edward Island. Anne of Green Gables books of course. 

Mount Rushmore/The Badlands. Just always wanted to go there.

Hawaii. The ocean all around. Love the ocean. It's probably not as romantic as I think it is, but I think it would be neat to go there.


----------



## ladylore (Jul 17, 2008)

Ireland.

And Iceland because I don't know many people who would want to vacation there.


----------



## Cat Dancer (Jul 17, 2008)

Oh, Ireland. I hadn't thought about Ireland. I'd like to go there too. I'm not sure about Iceland. It seems like it would be cold all the time. I wonder what it's really like. Interesting.


----------



## ladylore (Jul 17, 2008)

I don't have a nordic bone in my body but I am drawn to the culture. 
But I Irish blood running through me and would love to visit one day.


----------



## Cat Dancer (Jul 17, 2008)

I've been looking up stuff on Iceland. It looks like a really neat place. I might have to add it to my list.


----------



## adaptive1 (Jul 17, 2008)

Wish I could get to Australia and see a koala bear , would beat those rascally racoons that get into the garbage bins around here every night.


----------



## Cat Dancer (Jul 17, 2008)

Hee hee. Australia sounds cool. Koala bears definitely sound cool. They are so cute. We get possums in our garbage cans. I always scream when I see them. I can't help it. LOL. It's like this giant rat staring at you. Not that there's anything wrong with rats. My sister has pet rats.


----------



## Banned (Jul 17, 2008)

The only place I ever wanted to go was Peru, and I went there last year.  Next year I'm going to China.  It was never on my list of places to go, but since the opportunity came up, I figured I may as well.  After that, I don't know...Spain would be nice, and I'd like to go back to South America, maybe to Columbia or Brazil.  

Janet - PEI is absolutely beautiful!  I went to Anne of Green Gables two years and loved every drop of it!  It was fantastic.  I hope you get to go one day.


----------



## Cat Dancer (Jul 17, 2008)

BG said:


> The only place I ever wanted to go was Peru, and I went there last year.  Next year I'm going to China.  It was never on my list of places to go, but since the opportunity came up, I figured I may as well.  After that, I don't know...Spain would be nice, and I'd like to go back to South America, maybe to Columbia or Brazil.



Wow, you've traveled a lot. I've never been out of the states. I've been to several states, California, Maine, Texas and several others, but never out of them.



> Janet - PEI is absolutely beautiful!  I went to Anne of Green Gables two years and loved every drop of it!  It was fantastic.  I hope you get to go one day.


I would LOVE to go and take my mom. I think she and I would absolutely love it.


----------



## Gene53 (Jul 17, 2008)

I lived in both Costa Rica and Panama for a number of years and my next stop will either be Ecuador or Nicaragua.

A mi me gusta Centro America
:dance:


----------



## ladylore (Jul 17, 2008)

Your lucky Gene.  Actually South America is a place I would like to travel to and around. I am not one to go to touristy places.


----------



## Gene53 (Jul 17, 2008)

ladylore said:


> Your lucky Gene.  Actually South America is a place I would like to travel to and around. I am not one to go to touristy places.



I'm not the touristy type either, I like to meet and befriend the locals, heck of a great experience (plus you get to learn the language).

I do have a few pictures posted in my profile's album (more to come).

Cheers,
Gene


----------



## Banned (Jul 18, 2008)

Janet,

I wouldn't say I've travelled alot - I've been to Texas (Houston and Galveston areas), PEI, New Brunswick, British Columbia, Peru, and Bahamas.  That's about it...not a big traveller.  It would have been so much more affordable to travel when I worked for an airline, but I didn't, so now that I'm self employed (and considerably poorer) I'm taking the trips...oh well...not everything in life needs to happen in order 

Next year I will do China, and that will be it for a couple years probably.


----------



## Banned (Jul 18, 2008)

Oh and how can I forget - I've been to San Francisco.  I left my heart there.


----------



## Gene53 (Jul 18, 2008)

BG said:


> Oh and how can I forget - I've been to San Francisco.  I left my heart there.



I also forgot about "New York, New York, if I can make it there, I'll make anywhere..."

:lol:


----------



## braveheart (Jul 18, 2008)

Just the countryside. Away from the city. Wales maybe, where my Grandparents lived. Peaceful. Mountains. Space.

Thing is, I don't get holidays any more, and being away from home makes me anxious. But I can dream.


----------



## Gene53 (Jul 18, 2008)

braveheart said:


> and being away from home makes me anxious



I know the feeling, Central America is now my new home and it makes me anxious being back in Canada. I'm homesick and can't wait to return back "home"...


----------



## Halo (Jul 18, 2008)

For me it would be in no particular order:

Las Vegas (been twice already and can't wait to go back)
Dominican Republic (been 6 times and going again)
New York City
Mexico
Cuba
Barbados
Bahamas
Hawaii
Jamaica

Actually just make it anywhere but here


----------



## Gene53 (Jul 18, 2008)

> Actually just make it anywhere but here



Amen to that...


----------



## Mari (Jul 18, 2008)

Someplace cooler than right now - not cold - just a bit cooler. I would like to see New York although it is probably just as hot there right now. I can not go anywhere right now as the government messed up my passport papers and refuse to do anything unless I can prove that I was born!!!!!! :hissyfit: Mari


----------



## Gene53 (Jul 19, 2008)

Mari said:


> Someplace cooler than right now - not cold - just a bit cooler. I would like to see New York although it is probably just as hot there right now. I can not go anywhere right now as the government messed up my passport papers and refuse to do anything unless I can prove that I was born!!!!!! :hissyfit: Mari



You'd really love Boquete, Panama. It's up in the mountains (3500 ft. altitude) and is comfortable all year round. Daytime temperature is around 75-80 and falls to 65-70 when the sun goes down. Also, the cost of living is about 35% of what it is in North America (ie: full-course meal in a local (not a tourist trap) restaurant will cost you around $2.

Cheers,
Gene


----------



## adaptive1 (Jul 19, 2008)

Actually I would like to see Ottawa since some of you on the forum live there. It seems really pretty and I would like to skate on the Rideau Canal. The other hope I have is to go whale watching some where. Oh yes, and I would love to see the Polar Bears in Churchill, Manitoba.  You get really close to them in one of those tundra buggies. 

Hmmm, you got me thinking you guys. I have been a little sick for awhile now, once I get the green light and I have some money saved up I am definitely going to do one of those things. I hate putting things off, might as well do these things now when I can.


----------



## ladylore (Jul 20, 2008)

The whales are in my neck of the woods Adaptive.


----------



## sister-ray (Jul 20, 2008)

I would love to go to Russia, Sibera and poland on the Trans-Siberian Express, the reason being many years ago David Bowie did a documentary on our TV about this and I have never forgotton it.  Also would love to visit some friends I have made online in the USA and Canada too! Got to keep doing that lottery then it could happen


----------



## Lana (Jul 20, 2008)

I've been to a few places, but because I love travel, I'd love to explore more.  In my lifetime, I've been to:
Ukraine (born there)
Russia
Toronto (live in around here)
Venezuella
Mexico (Acapulco, Ixtapa)
Dominican Republic
Columbia
Alberta (Calgary, Lethbridge -- got my first tattoo there)
visited BC briefly (mostly to gawk at the mountains)
Indiana, Illinois
Atlanta, Georgia  (saw panda bears there  )
Germany, Stutegart
Switzerland, Zurich
France, Stratfort (great food)
Washington, VA (saw the White House and House of Congress -- it's huge!)
Tennessee (Nashville, and stayed in the cabin in the mountains near Pigeon Forge -- beautiful!!)
Myrtle Beach, NC (several times)
Aruba (nice!)
Niagara Falls (but it's close by so not sure if it qualifies  )

There are still so many places I'd love to visit.  Spain may be next on the list.  My girlfriend just moved there (her husband's job moved them) and she wants to to come and visit.
wow....long list.  I didn't think it would be that long.


----------



## Elizabeth (Aug 6, 2008)

I've already been to so many cool places over the years

England(born)
Wales
Scotland
France
Belgium
Germany
Italy
Austria
Slovenia
Majorca
Menorca
Tenerife
Singapore
New Zealand

I am now in NZ for the second time in a year on a working holiday, this is the best place I have ever been and we want to live here!

Don't at the moment really want to go anywhere else, cos everywhere looks like NZ now, lol:yahoo:


----------

